# Asus is compatible to install FreeBSD with graphical desktop?



## teo (Jul 21, 2015)

Greetings community!


Someone with experience in hardware, he mark Asus compatible to install FreeBSD with graphical desktop? Will detect all the devices and peripherals?


----------



## protocelt (Jul 21, 2015)

That depends on the exact hardware in question. Some ASUS hardware works well while other ASUS hardware... not so much.


----------



## teo (Jul 21, 2015)

protocelt said:


> That depends on the exact hardware in question. Some ASUS hardware works well while other ASUS hardware... not so much.


The Asus is not standard on all models of the hardware? How do I proceed to know the exact hardware?


----------



## scottro (Jul 21, 2015)

What are you running on it now?  Most systems, including Windows, have ways of telling you what hardware you have.  I have two Asus laptops, one an i386 netbook and the other a UX31E Zenbook, and FreeBSD works with with camera and wireless.  Synaptics touchpad doesn't work, but I didn't put more than 10 minutes into trying to get it to work, as I don't use the mouse that much.


----------



## teo (Jul 22, 2015)

scottro said:


> What are you running on it now?


Does it refer to that?


Hardware:    AsusTek device
Chispet:     Intel INF Update Driver
VGA :     Intel Graphics Driver


----------



## protocelt (Jul 22, 2015)

Unfortunately no. You need the model number of the notebook PC, desktop PC, or motherboard. For example; *ASUS X200CA* notebook PC or *ASUS G20AJ-US023S* Desktop PC or *ASUS M5A990FX Pro 2.0* Motherboard.


----------



## teo (Jul 22, 2015)

protocelt said:


> You need the model number of the notebook PC,




For example:

Model number: X555LA
Hardware :         AsusTek INC
Laptop PC:         Asus


----------



## protocelt (Jul 22, 2015)

teo said:


> For example:
> 
> Model number: X555LA
> Hardware :         AsusTek INC
> Laptop PC:         Asus


I don't know if that Laptop is fully supported but you can boot from a  PC-BSD install disk to check what hardware on it is supported without actually installing the OS. PC-BSD supports the exact same hardware as FreeBSD in which it is based on. You can get an install image from here: http://www.pcbsd.org/en/download.html. Once the install image is booted it will start a GUI installer, run an automatic check on the hardware and tell you what is and isn't supported. Once you get that information you can cancel the install and reboot the Laptop back into whatever operating system is already installed.


----------



## scottro (Jul 22, 2015)

One quick look indicates that the wireless may not be supported.  Note that I say MAY.  It seems that it has--at least some models, a Broadcom card BCM4312, which wasn't supported as late 2014, judging from this thread.  
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/is-there-a-driver-for-bcm43142-802-11b-g-n.48737/

As protocelt pointed out, you can use a PCBSD disk. You can actually run a live CD from a regular FreeBSD disk to see if it at least recognizes your hardware.  There are some newer Intel video cards that aren't that well supported either. 

As for wireless, I've found that the inexpensive Edimax shown at http://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-7811Un-150Mbps-Raspberry-Supports/dp/B003MTTJOY, EW7811UN works pretty well with FreeBSD-10.x (though not 9.x)

So, if everything but wireless was good, it might be worth getting.  

Good luck.  It used to be that one would say, google the specs, but it's become much harder to find out what chipset a laptop might be using--and sometimes, the same model will have different cards, depending upon what batch it was from.   You might have a bit of luck googling the model number and Linux--which is how, with a quick look, I found that it may use that Broadcom card.


----------



## teo (Jul 22, 2015)

protocelt said:


> I don't know if that Laptop is fully supported but you can boot from a  PC-BSD install disk to check what hardware on it is supported without actually installing the OS. PC-BSD supports the exact same hardware as FreeBSD in which it is based on. You can get an install image from here: http://www.pcbsd.org/en/download.html. Once the install image is booted it will start a GUI installer, run an automatic check on the hardware and tell you what is and isn't supported. Once you get that information you can cancel the install and reboot the Laptop back into whatever operating system is already installed.


You to verified the hardware and it leaves me with the same doubts. Is  possible to prove the Live Image ISO of GhostBSD that also is FreeBSD?





			
				scottro said:
			
		

> One quick look indicates that the wireless may not be supported. Note that I say MAY. It seems that it has--at least some models, a Broadcom card BCM4312, which wasn't supported as late 2014, judging from this thread.
> 
> So, if everything but wireless was good, it might be worth getting.



And these wireless drivers?

Realtek Wireless Lan Driver and Application
Broadcom Wireless Lan Driver and Application
Qualcomm Atheros Wireless Lan Driver and Application



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> but it's become much harder to find out what chipset a laptop might be using--and sometimes, the same model will have different cards, depending upon what batch it was from.



The chipset is:

Intel INF Update Driver


----------



## scottro (Jul 22, 2015)

I dunno.  At this point, you would have to start googling and see.   Yes, try GhostBSD, it's lighter than PCBSD.  See if it works, or if it at least, gives you firm identification of the hardware.  That Intel INF sounds like a Windows thing.  

You've been given suggestions--try them and report back.  
Either try the PCBSD semi install that protocelt mentioned, or try using the basic FreeBSD installer and when it gives you a choice to install, use the shell or use a livecd, try it as a live CD. 

I don't know if GhostBSD runs as live CD, if it does, you can try that. One of those three should let you know if it's workable for you.


----------

